# Zone d'impression



## Gégère (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Depuis que j'ai mon imprimante (hp photosmart 2575 tout en un), le message suivant s'affiche à chaque fois que je veux imprimer un document (sous word) : "Un pied de page de section 1 est situé en dehors de la zone d'impression de la page". Une fois le document imprimé, le numéro de page situé en bas est coupé à moitié.
J'ajouterai que le même document s'imprime sans problème sur une autre imprimante.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'indiquer le réglage à faire ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2007)

Il n'y a pas deux imprimantes qui ont exactement les m&#234;mes marges (bon, c'est vrai, j'exag&#232;re, disons que d'une imprimante &#224; l'autre, les marges minimales peuvent &#234;tre diff&#233;rentes ), il faut augmenter ta marge basse.


----------



## Gégère (16 Novembre 2007)

Et je fais comment ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2007)

Ben, comme d'hab : dans Word, menu format -> Document -> onglet "marges", et tu augmentes la valeur de la marge basse !


----------



## Gégère (16 Novembre 2007)

Parfait, ça a marché ! (En fait, il faut augmenter la valeur de "pied de page")
Merci beaucoup !


----------

